# Back Feathers - Vent Hole



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

One of my Red's has discolored and patchy feathers at the base of it's tail.

Is this indicative of mites or fleas? It also has a very dirty vent.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If it has mites or lice you can see the eggs at the shaft of the feathers and little bugs crawling around. If you check her at night and put the flashlight on her (move feathers out of the way around her vent and below the vent) you will be able to see bugs running from the light.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I used frontline on my chickens and it worked extremely well. Just saying...


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Can 7 dust be used to prevent mites and lice?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I used frontline on my chickens and it worked extremely well. Just saying...


i dust em with DE & add a little to their food to kill off any worms they "could" have.

piglett


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I would do as Aply spoke of first ... and go from there.

I can't use frontline, it breaks "ME" out!  DE ... I used it for years with my goats but for some reason, it didn't work of us. If you can you use it and it works for you ... that is Grand!

... a good cleaning of the coop would be next and some preventive measures.

Best of luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We are of course assuming its mites. Lol. Did we get a positive ID on the problem yet?


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

If its just poop, it's called pasty butt. Barely warm paper towel will help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Or a bath.....


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Or a bath.....


I see the word bath and it makes me giggle. Do chickens like baths?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They get them. I'm not sure anyone asked them what their opinion is on the subject. I have a lot of chicken friends that show so they are always washing and blow drying their chickens. Lol. I've done it twice for personal hygiene reasons. They didn't like it much in my opinion.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> They get them. I'm not sure anyone asked them what their opinion is on the subject. I have a lot of chicken friends that show so they are always washing and blow drying their chickens. Lol. I've done it twice for personal hygiene reasons. They didn't like it much in my opinion.


I'll keep that in mind! It's hard enough bathing kids and dogs... Now the chickens too??

Whew! A mom's (or dad's) work is never done!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Or a bath.....


if you have a chicken that is sick giving them a bath "can" cause them extra stress. many don't like it


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine didn't like it and they had just been pooped on. Being dirty can also be stressful. Gotta weigh it out. If they're not well, then the blow drying might also be more important as well to prevent a chill. But yes, if they're very sick then any extra handling can be stressful and an adverse event. Just a poopy butt to me isn't that sick.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Mine didn't like it and they had just been pooped on. Being dirty can also be stressful. Gotta weigh it out. If they're not well, then the blow drying might also be more important as well to prevent a chill. But yes, if they're very sick then any extra handling can be stressful and an adverse event. Just a poopy butt to me isn't that sick.


 oh if it's just poopy butt then i say dunk em in the kitchen sink
that is where my wife washes our birds when they get a little nasty looking.

piglett


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine seem to enjoy the warm water and have fallen asleep during bath/blow dry time. Except for my red star, Harriet. She hates everything.


----------

